# Use Catalyst Control Center With ATITool?



## Lucerne (Sep 12, 2007)

Should I use CCC with ATITool or just the display driver? Only ask as there are settings (texture quality, etc) that aren't available in ATITool...


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 12, 2007)

I use both

Right click on it on the task bar for more ATI Tool options.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 12, 2007)

Lucerne said:


> Should I use CCC with ATITool or just the display driver? Only ask as there are settings (texture quality, etc) that aren't available in ATITool...



I would  install  the CCC  too.  IF you want  crossfire its  about  your  only choice , if you do not have crossfire  then  Ray Adams Traytools should be ok as an alternative  to  the  CCC, good luck


----------



## Lucerne (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the quick responses. So basically, install CCC and run it, but disable the hotkey poller service thing (ati external event)?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Lucerne (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent, thanks, trying to scrape a bit more performance out of my system, 10,569 in 3dmark06 and counting! Cheers for the helpful responses


----------

